# MP (NCM) Recruiting 20/21



## MBVP (29 Jan 2020)

*Thought I would start a new one for the new year and new process seeing as the previous thread has ceased. If you are in the process or waiting to hear back regarding an OT please feel free to share your experience. I personally am CT/OT'ing from PRes Inf to Reg MP NCM.*


----------



## Jstock92 (17 Feb 2020)

This is my second time trying to OT, I hope I receive some good news in April/May. I’ve got my fingers crossed! When I spoke to the BPSO this year she said they don’t release the numbers they’re allowing to entre and leave each trade. Just hope my University course will be enough to get me in this time!


----------



## LoneWolf93 (2 Mar 2020)

Has anyone received the email where it states if you were successful or not on your MPAC interview?


----------



## Jstock92 (21 Jun 2020)

Got my OT Offer last week, The training system is messed up though so i’m not sure when i’ll start my course. How many weeks in the course?


----------



## garb811 (22 Jun 2020)

Jstock92 said:
			
		

> Got my OT Offer last week, The training system is messed up though so i’m not sure when i’ll start my course. How many weeks in the course?


The August QL3 is not running. The soonest you will get on course will be Jan (maybe) with a Grad in May (maybe). Lots of balls are in the air...


----------



## GermanWolf (16 Jul 2020)

As mentioned the August ql3 got canned and the focus is on putting through the January ql3 which got put on pause due to Covid. The next ql3 is not running until earliest January 2021. Right now the course is 20 weeks plus 1 for SFST.


----------



## Jstock92 (18 Jul 2020)

Thanks for the Info. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for January. But i’m guessing there will be a backlog of people waiting for the next QL3 so who knows.


----------



## vtorix (13 Sep 2020)

I have a few questions about being a PRes MP. I have used the search function extensively, just hoping for some more up to date info.

I am a civilian police officer who is ex Reg F combat arms. I deployed to Afghanistan and then left the CF for a career in policing. Over the past 6 months or so, I have really started to consider coming back to the CF in the PRes, and thought that being an MP would be a good fit given my current employment. 

Would my experience and civilian policing credentials be used towards any type of skilled entry? Would I be required to do the full MP PRes QL3? If so how long is the course these days? What about QL5?

Thanks in advance


----------



## V1994 (13 Nov 2020)

Hi. I%u2019m a regF MP. Unfortunately, you will have to do the QL3 again. My personal advice, just stay civi if you wanna do actual policing. There are only couple postings that are able to offer real policing experience. Most of guys working with me are on the way out since they wanna be Police not big M little p. Cheers


----------



## Oscar590 (26 Nov 2020)

Got an email invite today to attend Military Police Selection Process (MPSP), I guess it's no longer known as MPAC anymore? Anyways my CT/OT has been in since early 2018 so I'm glad I'm finally making some progress with my application.


----------



## Werty321 (30 Nov 2020)

Lean-N-Supreme said:
			
		

> Got an email invite today to attend Military Police Selection Process (MPSP), I guess it's no longer known as MPAC anymore? Anyways my CT/OT has been in since early 2018 so I'm glad I'm finally making some progress with my application.




What trade are you currently in?

I recently put in a VOT-U for MP as I am just on my QL3 Mar Tech course right now. Trying to gauge how long it may take.


----------



## Oscar590 (4 Dec 2020)

Werty321 said:
			
		

> What trade are you currently in?
> 
> I recently put in a VOT-U for MP as I am just on my QL3 Mar Tech course right now. Trying to gauge how long it may take.


Infantry. The fact that it was a CT, not just an OT, most likely played a role in how long the process took (along with Covid this year).


----------



## SecretClearance (14 Oct 2021)

Jstock92 said:


> Got my OT Offer last week, The training system is messed up though so i’m not sure when i’ll start my course. How many weeks in the course?


I’m excited for my upcoming MP interview. Was told it was like any other police interview. Any helpful words of wisdom for success?


----------



## Kosmas (3 Nov 2021)

SecretClearance said:


> I’m excited for my upcoming MP interview. Was told it was like any other police interview. Any helpful words of wisdom for success?


Hey, I'm currently applying for MP, how was your interview?


----------



## Round (26 Feb 2022)

Has anyone recently done a Behavioural Integrity Interview? I was told they are doing that instead of the MPAC now.


----------



## Kosmas (31 Mar 2022)

V1994 said:


> Hi. I%u2019m a regF MP. Unfortunately, you will have to do the QL3 again. My personal advice, just stay civi if you wanna do actual policing. There are only couple postings that are able to offer real policing experience. Most of guys working with me are on the way out since they wanna be Police not big M little p. Cheers


Hey, I was wondering if you could tell me those postings that offer police experience?


----------

